# Furry Video Games



## Prextel (Jan 21, 2013)

For a while now, I've noticed that only one franchise has really succeeded in making high-quality games with furries, and that seems to be Nintendo's StarFox series. Sure it's old, sure it doesn't change much: But it firmly establishes the top (or somewhere near the top) of the furry game market barrel. (Opinion mainly based on sales figures, number of games, and character design)

Being both an indie game maker and a furry, I've naturally been considering making a furry game for quite some time. I took a peek around, and found that 99 percent of all indie furry games are platformers and 1 percent point-and-click adventure. Out of those figures combined, 70 percent were unfinished/W.I.P/forgotten. So, there aren't furry games available worth mention.

This poses a problem for me: There is no statistical data about how well furry indie games fare, because there is nothing to take that data from! So here I am to ask youse guyz: In YOUR opinion, what kind of game would YOU want to see furry characters in? I would like to begin working soon (not NOW, but soon), but without real direction such endeavors tend to flop. Miserably. 

A little background:
I <used> to work a lot with DirectX programming in C++, but have recently been language hopping to get a taste for what's out there. This would probably be made in XNA if I ever begin working on it for reasons I don't really want to delve into. So that's that.


----------



## Joey (Jan 21, 2013)

I'd love to see something cool spring up, but not something that explicitly calls itself furry.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 21, 2013)

Anything but FPS yo. Personally I love horror so something spooky and cerebral with anthros would be quite cool. Nintendo hard platformers are also my bag. 

Like Sylvester said though I wouldn't be in a hurry to throw the furry label on the game. It can have anthros and all that, but once you call it a 'furry game' you'll turn many people off.


----------



## GhostWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

There is one furry game everyone seems to have forgotten Conker's Bad Fur Day. I personally would love to see a good furry game besides the 2 Indie games I know of namely Tux Kart and Super Tux. But I would give you a little bit of advice, have others test the game for you. Sort of objective 3rd party gamers, for they could give you a better opinion than even your close friends.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah it would be better as a normal game, just with anthro characters, than specifically a furry game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 21, 2013)

When you say "furry game" do you mean an RPG game where you get to customise your fursuit with upgrades and unlockables and go to convention centers all around the world and score points by fucking other players silly?

Or do you mean a game of any other sort that just happens to have fuzzy animal people in it?


----------



## Ouiji (Jan 21, 2013)

I remember Altered Beast being quite furry


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 21, 2013)

Ever played Sly Cooper?  Stars a whole world of Funny Animals.


----------



## Caden_The_Dingo (Jan 21, 2013)

I think you should market the game with anthropomorphic animals, * not *as a furry game. Just think about what kind of an impression an outside market would have about a "furry" game. I think it could work as anything but a FPS game. An RPG would be cool, if not feeling a bit generic for an indie.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with the others about keeping the furry label off of it, if nothing else it would widen your potential market for the game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 21, 2013)

Hmm, I have this feeling you'll be one of those 70% who just get forgotten and lost in WIP for all eternity.
Making a game is a long journey, but if you've what it takes, then please make a game where we can make our own sona's, a customizer at the very least.
The game needs good music to carry it, so I'd put plenty of focus there.
As for the actual genre, I don't really have a preference. Medieval something like Chivalry would work :V


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 21, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Yeah it would be better as a normal game, just with anthro characters, than specifically a furry game.



Yes this. Like... wouldnt it be cool, if Master Cheif was a lion furry or something, and cortana was some sort of purple reptilian scalie or purple cat? It would be cool just to have serious games that happened to have furry characters. It would still be cool if there were things in either the story or the game play that brought attention to the fact that your character was a furry. Either with different advantages for different species or something in the story or your character's mannerisms. Stuff like that


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 21, 2013)

GTA! Grand Theft Antro... That would be the best game ever. (aside from halo or battlefield.(or mario or starfox or...))


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

I think an RPG series like_ Fable _could work well with a furry theme. TES might also work.


----------



## GhostWolf (Jan 21, 2013)

There was a version of GTA in The Simpsons film, I would love to see made real. 

I agree you should not make it a "Furry" game you limit your market. A game with anthro characters sounds to me like the way to go.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2013)

A _Duke Nukem 3D _mod in which Duke is a wolf guy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 21, 2013)

SHOOTERS!! <(Q^Q)>
Like Sine Mora! That has some well drawn anthros in it and it was a fun game!


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 21, 2013)

Echoing sentiments:  If you want to make a game with anthropomorphic animals, mind the (no pun intended) elephant in the room and avoid calling it "furry".  The fans will do that by themselves.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 21, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> It would be cool just to have serious games that happened to have furry characters.


It would be cool if anthros were treated seriously period. Someone give us a mature and nuanced game based on anthros plz.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm surprised Ratchet and Clank hasn't been mentioned. While not specifically intended to be a "furry" video game, and the main character is an alien...I think this fits right in with being a fan of anthro characters:


----------



## Origamigryphon (Jan 21, 2013)

If by 'furry' game, you mean the characters happen to be anthropomorphosed, I highly recommend Dust: An Elysian Tail. $15 download from XBLA. Some dude created this game almost single-handedly over the past 4 years. Gripping story, great controls, awesome hand-drawn and -painted animation, amazing voice work. Definitely worth more than just $15.


----------



## badlands (Jan 21, 2013)

how has crash bandicoot not been mentioned?


those games where epic


----------



## Conker (Jan 21, 2013)

GhostWolf said:


> There is one furry game everyone seems to have forgotten Conker's Bad Fur Day. I personally would love to see a good furry game besides the 2 Indie games I know of namely Tux Kart and Super Tux. But I would give you a little bit of advice, have others test the game for you. Sort of objective 3rd party gamers, for they could give you a better opinion than even your close friends.


Calling CBFD a furry game does that gem disservice.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 22, 2013)

Prextel said:


> For a while now, I've noticed that only one franchise has really succeeded in making high-quality games with furries, and that seems to be Nintendo's StarFox series.


Star Fox games?  High quality?  Oh come on there's like one good one.  

Let's be serious here.


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 22, 2013)

The game would have some great possibilities as any kind of game. Personally I would like to see an RPG come out. 

Is Spyro a furry game? He talks, but does that make the dragon furry?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 22, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> Star Fox games?  High quality?  Oh come on there's like one good one.
> 
> Let's be serious here.


 They're mediocre games, most likely because they're always on Nintendo's back burner.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 22, 2013)

There's also the Sly Cooper games. I never loved them, but the art style and storytelling was nice. Too bad it wasn't a legit noir style crime story. Swooon.


----------



## Ramses (Jan 22, 2013)

An RPG with an all-anthro cast would be awesome. I'd call in sick for at least a week.


----------



## Ramses (Jan 22, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think an RPG series like_ Fable _could work well with a furry theme. TES might also work.



_Fable_ could be _Furble_. Fable's world would be the perfect place for a land of anthros. 

Elder Scrolls would also work well, for either anthros or human furries.
Skyrim with furries: "I used to go to conventions, like you - then I took an arrow to the fursuit."


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 22, 2013)

Ramses said:


> An RPG with an all-anthro cast would be awesome. I'd call in sick for at least a week.


Final Fantasy Fur. I would love that shit. Could we just get a FFIV remake with the main cast swapped for anthros?


----------



## Taralack (Jan 22, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Like... wouldnt it be cool, if Master Cheif was a lion furry or something, and cortana was some sort of purple reptilian scalie or purple cat?)



Uh, no. No it really wouldn't be. 

The success of Halo was purely based on how many frat boys started playing it, and the only reason why they did is because Halo has a lot of manly HOO-RAH chestbumping. If all the characters were anthro it wouldn't have been as well received. 

To the rest of the world, animal people means the product is targeted at kids.

Also OP, there is a sub-forum for video games, you should have posted there instead. http://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/28-Three-Frags-Left


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 22, 2013)

WolfHiro said:


> Yes this. Like... wouldnt it be cool, if Master Cheif was a lion furry or something, and cortana was some sort of purple reptilian scalie or purple cat?


No.  Absolutely not.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 22, 2013)

What about Bloody Roar 2? It's a fighting game that I;ve beat many times on PS2


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 23, 2013)

Origamigryphon said:


> If by 'furry' game, you mean the characters happen to be anthropomorphosed, I highly recommend Dust: An Elysian Tail. $15 download from XBLA. Some dude created this game almost single-handedly over the past 4 years. Gripping story, great controls, awesome hand-drawn and -painted animation, amazing voice work. Definitely worth more than just $15.


If it wasn't for the Dust Storm, I'd stuff Fidget in that damn box and let it be Reed's problem.


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

What exactly would a furry game play out like? That sounds very i-...in...interesting...! Very much so! What exactly would you put inside of a video game that's based on furry anyways....? ^_^


----------



## Tiamat (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's an old one







Inherit The Earth

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inherit_the_Earth:_Quest_for_the_Orb


----------



## Toshabi (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh! That actually looks rather appealing. Though, the cover art usually doesn't tell how the gameplay is!


----------



## Ramses (Jan 23, 2013)

Um, the archer's tunic is, um, very brief. If the wind blows, all will be revealed.

His enemies will be so distracted.


----------



## Prextel (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, I guess I need to log on more often...

For the sake of elaboration, what I meant about the "quality" of StarFox was, as seen in it's unusually high popularity and sales figures, it's strange capacity to draw in players that are not fans of or have complete disdain for the anthromorphic style. Most players can plop down on their couch, blast a few aparoids, and set a high score before even thinking "hey, this is a furry game."

And in reply to those who are skeptical as to wether or not I'll even do this, I simply say; I don't know if I will either. There needs to be a significant plot/style that needs to be considered before an appropriate gameplay mechanic can be applied, and then the engine has to be built, and finally the graphics need to be rendered. Most indie games with anthromorphic characters that I've encountered lack depth to their stories because the developer simply wanted to make "a furry platformer game" or a "furry halo" without actually considering how their story would be portrayed in said method of gameplay. I believe this is due to a subliminal roadblock in writing a story with anthros: Two humans kissing is fine, but when two anthros kiss in a game it's suddenly awkward; Super-serious moments are hard to relate to, and anthros killing humans is flat-out disturbing. Unfortunately, I've yet to come across a solid storyline that is both serious yet enjoyable. StarFox has it easy: BOOOM! FWSSSHHH! BLAMMM! Pewpewpewpew! DO A BARREL ROLL!



> The success of Halo was purely based on how many frat boys started playing it,


Actually, it's succes was mainly due to the graphics being revolutionary for it's time: More than 2,000 vertices! Whoa! It also helped that the game was packaged with all of the early Xboxes. I can't recall any "manly chest bumping" in that game, though... And I do recall quite the hype for the game before "frat boys" got their boozy hands on it.



> Final Fantasy Fur. I would love that shit.


Heh. "Feral Fantasy"


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 24, 2013)

Prextel said:


> Actually, it's succes was mainly due to the graphics being revolutionary for it's time: More than 2,000 vertices! Whoa!



And all the frat boys who play it wouldn't even know what that means.


----------



## Miles-za (Jan 24, 2013)

I've seen a couple of mentions an Elder Scrolls spinoff to make a good furry game. But just remember there are already anthropomorphic animal classes in the game like the Kajiit. There aren't much choices but you character can be a variety of canines. A spinoff of TES would be nice but you can already play an animal classes and eat only meat or whatever you want to do with you character.


----------



## Conker (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't see the point in taking a series and just reskinning it with anthros. I mean, you can do that, but if there isn't a real reason other than "VIDEO GAME MASCOTS" then who gives a fuck? 

Star Fox works mostly because it got grandfathered in. And I love those games! But really, Star Fox needn't be a Fox. He could be a regular dude for all the story or world would care.


----------



## WolfHiro (Jan 24, 2013)

well that is the jist of what most people here were saying too. Since it doesnt matter, it would just be nice if a couple games had anthro characters where they could just as easily have human characters.


----------



## Golden (Jan 24, 2013)

OP, stop preoccupying yourself. Your first priority should be making a good game, not a furry game.


----------



## Prextel (Jan 26, 2013)

> OP, stop preoccupying yourself. Your first priority should be making a good game, not a furry game.


Never did I say that I had to (or was going to, for that matter) make a furry game: I simply stated that I'd like to give it a try due to the complexity of writing a story with anthros that furry hatersz wouldn't shun altogether. Sly Cooper, although a Sony all-star character, doesn't quite have the widespread popularity of the StarFox franchise because it's story has a mild repelling effect to those of which we do not speak. Starfox, however, has less of a storyline and more action to divert the players from the character design. What I'd simply like to do is find a way that a furry game could have a serious storyline without the drawback of shunning due to aimless hatred of anthros.


----------



## Golden (Jan 26, 2013)

Prextel said:


> Never did I say that I had to (or was going to, for that matter) make a furry game: I simply stated that I'd like to give it a try due to the complexity of writing a story with anthros that furry hatersz wouldn't shun altogether. Sly Cooper, although a Sony all-star character, doesn't quite have the widespread popularity of the StarFox franchise because it's story has a mild repelling effect to those of which we do not speak. Starfox, however, has less of a storyline and more action to divert the players from the character design. What I'd simply like to do is find a way that a furry game could have a serious storyline without the drawback of shunning due to aimless hatred of anthros.


  I understand. If you're feeling exceptionally ambitious, I'd take the high road and focus on writing, which is what developers tend to shy away from. I always found that the best games have a deep, involving story that pulls in the gamer. Look at Myst, Fallout, or Halo.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

I know there aren't many games that are furry related, or "of furry interest".
But I'll just return to playing Tokyo Jungle


----------



## powderhound (Jan 30, 2013)

Ouiji said:


> I remember Altered Beast being quite furry



I remember getting that game, poster, toys, as a hand me down from my brother. That stuff was really, really, hardcore furry.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 30, 2013)

The PS2 game of Altered Beast was badass as shit. 

The wolf transformation was just so cool.

[yt]mkc5Ed58yGY[/yt]

Though I wonder if I'm the only person who actually liked that game.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The PS2 game of Altered Beast was badass as shit.
> 
> Though I wonder if I'm the only person who actually liked that game.


Guess that's a remake. The original Genesis/Arcade game has aged like an egg in the sun. Sooo bad.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 30, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> What about Bloody Roar 2? It's a fighting game that I;ve beat many times on PS2



Holy shit why hasnt this been mentioned before?
I remember playing this game constantly, was pretty damn furry thinking about it.



Gibby said:


> The PS2 game of Altered Beast was badass as shit.
> 
> The wolf transformation was just so cool.
> 
> ...



That was some nasty resident evil looking mutation right there.


----------



## Nibo (Jan 30, 2013)

There was a MMORPG that, I think, could be called a furry game, Earth Eternal (doesn't exist anymore, but there are YT videos), I really liked it, there were only 2 or 3 races that weren't animal anthros; and console/single player games that I played, only star fox and the elder scrolls (not really "furry" because of elves and humans, though).


----------



## Ssela (Jan 30, 2013)

One of my favorite games that featured anthropomorphs was an obscure import called Tail Concerto.  It was a 3d action game that played a bit like Megaman Legends.  The sequel  Solatorobo, is similar, but different enough to not be as much fun to me.  Still a good game though.  I'd play another game like it.

I'd actually like to see a turn-based strategy game featuring anthros, something in the vein of Shining Force (Which featured a number of anthros of its own, and is still one of my favorite series to date) or Final Fantasy Tactics.


----------



## Rasly (Jan 30, 2013)

WoW is pretty furry since panda stuff got released.


----------



## Tigre-Monster (Jan 30, 2013)

I like Crash and Rachet (& Clank) and Spyro and Sonic. Solatorobo is good, too but I never got to own it.


----------



## Cross (Jan 30, 2013)

There's a cool old little 3D game called Lugaru where you play as a ninja-rambo bunny fighting wolfs and other bunnies.
The developers (Wolfire) are now working on a squeal called Overgrowth, check it out if you already haven't, it looks awesome!


----------



## Ssela (Jan 30, 2013)

Rasly said:


> WoW is pretty furry since panda stuff got released.



It was pretty furry before that, too, with the Worgen, Draenei, and Tauren.


----------



## PynkLavender (Feb 3, 2013)

That is a very interesting question: "What kind of Furry game, would I like to see in development?"

Well, lets start off to list what is popular...
     1. In MMOs like World of Warcraft, you see a generic play-type (which was mirrored in Earth Eternal to a point). There are many MMOs out there that mirror this type of gameplay. However, I believe that a step in another direction, in regards to the GUI and other methods of interacting with the character that is created, would be a refreshing pace in terms to creating something that will rise in popularity (rather than being another WoW clone).
     2. Usually, MMOs that first start out, are usually paid-service games. And unfortunately, with the economy being what it is today, the rise of Free To Play (or F2P) games are in a rising demand. However, if creating a game that has a method of allowance to your pocketbook is something you desire, coupled with a wish to reach out to the current gaming generation; the creation of a F2P game with Pay-for-Additions wouldn't go amiss. Like DDO (Dungeons and Dragons Online) or Star Trek Online, the option to pay for additional content is a good way to set the standard for a good game, and still help those out there who don't have a wad of cash to spend of video games.
     3. Also, lots of games out there reach out to gamers who don't only have a PC, but Mac Computers as well. However, with the degradation of Apple (c) in recent events, that would be a decision you should weigh over the development. (But don't take too long)
     5. Outside the "gaming world", there are Furries who have a huge pallet in creating and customizing what they wish their fursona to be. Whether it be a hodgepodge of different species intermixed as a unique creation, or even making a neon-green and purple fox glow at night. There is a myriad of customization in the Fur Fandom that would be a welcome opportunity to employ in a unique game. And, I am sure that a programmer like yourself would welcome the challenge to offer that depth of customization to furries that experience your game. Also, if they don't wish to spend 30+ minutes creating a character, a little option in many games would be handy: A "Randomize" Button. :3
     6. There is a plethora of different species out there in the Furry Community. And an ability to utilize that customization when it comes to "races", would be a welcome addition.
     7. Also, put out a forum into the community. Link that forum to your FA page, or Facebook. Get the word out that you want to create an awesome game for Furries to enjoy! The more input you get for a game, the more you will understand the point of view that will make your game a success: The View of the Gamers.

So, in ending, these are just a few things I can think of in answer to your question..... others in the forum are kinda going off-topic.... anyway... if you have any other questions for me, or you would like more input (not unlike Johnny 5 :V) give me a shout either on here, or on my FA.

*hugs* Good luck!


----------



## Tiives (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been looking for games with anthro animals lately, and noticed that even when we consider series such as Starfox and Crash Bandicoot, good games with anthropomorphic animals are still rare. And most of those games are aimed towards children. So here is something that I believe it would be interesting for you to create; A game aimed at a more mature audience. That doesn't mean that I want a game such as "The Yiffer of the Century" or anything like that. It means I want a game with a story more interesting than "so there is this evil guy trying to take over the city/island/country/world, go stop him", and levels that require some effort to get through.

I don't really care what the genre is. You could go with a FPS if you decide to do something more towards action. A RPG would be great too. God knows how hard it is to find a good RPG nowadays. 
Also, I agree with what has been said so far about not labelling your game as a "furry game". You don't want your game to be associated with such a controversial fandom.

Just my two cents. And good luck with your project, I look forward to play your game. :3


----------



## sunandshadow (Feb 3, 2013)

Personally I'd consider games like Skyrim to be furry games, in that you can be a cat person or lizard person and you will encounter those among the game's many NPCs.  Or WoW is the same thing, you can be a cow-person (although apparently they eat meat so not quite cows) or whatever other anthro races they introduced since I last checked.  Dofus has cat people and Panda people.  The Breath of Fire series always had an assortment of anthros.  Seriously, there are lots of marginally furry games out there.


----------



## Kahze (Feb 4, 2013)

Fox_720B said:


> I'm surprised Ratchet and Clank hasn't been mentioned. While not specifically intended to be a "furry" video game, and the main character is an alien...I think this fits right in with being a fan of anthro characters:



This post is golden wisdom.


----------



## AviFox (Feb 6, 2013)

Gibby said:


> When you say "furry game" do you mean an RPG game where you get to customise your fursuit with upgrades and unlockables and go to convention centers all around the world and score points by fucking other players silly?
> 
> Or do you mean a game of any other sort that just happens to have fuzzy animal people in it?



Ahaha that would be a phenomenal game!


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Feb 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suChqJwGIBA
this video is why I still hang with furries,
then I bought it,
I liked it, but I didn't love it, kinda wanna try Tail Concerto, which is it's spiritual successor.



I hear a lot of people want a serious furry game, but for the life of me, I cannot take a talking dog seriously, no matter how tall he is.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2013)

Have you ever heard of Kingsley's Adventure?


----------



## Max Dags (Mar 18, 2013)

Personally, i believe that this topic has found its niche within the realm of "games that include furries as playable characters". In that case, skyrim would be at the top of my list, but i've seen some cool little mods applied to other games over the years. 
Anyone remember renamon replacing alex in HL2? that was pretty cool.
But as far as genre's go, i would say RPG all the way. It's called "role playing game" for a reason.


----------



## PuffyCatgirl (Mar 19, 2013)

Mighty_Mohawk_Monster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suChqJwGIBA
> this video is why I still hang with furries,
> then I bought it,
> I liked it, but I didn't love it, kinda wanna try Tail Concerto, which is it's spiritual successor.



And the sequel to Tail Concerto, Solatarobo is pretty badass.
http://s4.zerochan.net/Solatorobo.full.750657.jpg

Furries, Mecha, AND Air Pirates.


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 19, 2013)

There's also Metamorphic Force, for the arcade. It features 4 human characters who can power up into were-animals as they attempt to defeat an evil emperor (who's also human but spoiler, he transforms into a huge dragon as his second form). Pretty much all of the enemies were some form of anthro or half human/animal thing too. I've played it a few times on MAME and it remains one of my most favorite arcade beat 'em ups. 

Also I saw mention of Bloody Roar 2; that game's surely good and fun times. 

Also, has anyone mentioned the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles games? Those feature anthro animals too.


----------



## Kio Maru (Mar 19, 2013)

Any game you can play as an animal or has an animal character in it would be furry enough, right?
Okami, Rachet, Crash and Spyro kind of jump out on me for this one, hadn't heard of Solatorobo, tbh, though I haven't played Nintendo for years, and when I did, Pokemon.

There's also the Egyptian God characters in the game Sphinx & the Cursed Mummy (main chara is an anthro sphinx and has a tail, as well). Video games based off films such as the Narnia game series also has animal charas in them but not necessarily as the main characters. Depends how far you're willing to go.
Certainly, there's Elder Scrolls, WoW and the like, too. PS Home, IMVU and Second Life have furry costumes/avatars but besides internal games they're not really vgs.


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 19, 2013)

Like Max Dags said, there are so many games out there with furry main characters, even if the game isn't furry oriented.  I'm pretty satisfied with things the way they are with there being no shortage of furry characters to play as.  There's StarFox, Ratchet and Clank, Conker, Okami, Tail Concerto, any Elder Scrolls game, virtually every JRPG ever made, etc.  But now that I think about it, it would be nice to have an exclusively furry game that isn't furcadia.


----------



## Adoram (Mar 23, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think an RPG series like_ Fable _could work well with a furry theme. TES might also work.



If it was like Fable 1 then money would be flying out of my pocket faster than I could see it.


----------



## mojisu (Mar 24, 2013)

I highly doubt this project of yours will take off, but feel free to try.

Would you count this as furry?


----------



## Bluey (Mar 24, 2013)

Who ever launches a "Spore" like game for furries only; Will get insta rich *insta bill gates*


----------



## Sar (Mar 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> When you say "furry game" do you mean an RPG game where you get to customise your fursuit with upgrades and unlockables and go to convention centers all around the world and score points by fucking other players silly?



Gibby make this game please i would trade you the ":V cup" for it


----------



## chagen (Mar 26, 2013)

Ssela said:


> One of my favorite games that featured anthropomorphs was an obscure import called Tail Concerto.  It was a 3d action game that played a bit like Megaman Legends.  The sequel  Solatorobo, is similar, but different enough to not be as much fun to me.  Still a good game though.  I'd play another game like it.
> 
> I'd actually like to see a turn-based strategy game featuring anthros, something in the vein of Shining Force (Which featured a number of anthros of its own, and is still one of my favorite series to date) or Final Fantasy Tactics.


 I had the tail concerto sequel before i sold my dsixl.


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 27, 2013)

TrinityWolfess said:


> What about Bloody Roar 2? It's a fighting game that I;ve beat many times on PS2


I loved the Bloody Roar series.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 27, 2013)

Best Furry game ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWXOQD-VAmY

I like that they are of different accents even though they're biologically related. Because just like real life siblings, they all have different ethnicities.


----------



## MichaelLeonhardt (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a huge boner for customization in videogames. Like Saints Row, Armored Core, Steambot Chronicles.
Love that shit.

I want that in a Furry game. Like an RPG or something.

You'd start by picking a race: Dog, Cat, Lizard, Bird, etc.
Then go deeper by picking different breeds.
Like a Bulldog, Husky, Greyhound, etc for the Dog race
Or a Tabby, Maine Coon, Lion, etc for the Cat race
Gecko, Chameleon, bearded dragon, etc for the Lizard race
Sparrows, Hawks, pigeons, etc. for the Bird race

Then you can customize them from there.
Adjust the shape of their head, eyes, mouth, ears, etc.
Height, weight, physique, eye color, hair color, facial hair, scars, skin/fur/scale/feather color, etc.
Clothes, weapons, powers EVERYTHING

And then they could be like steampunk air pirates or some shit.

EDIT: And then you could get like Airplanes or mechs or something and customize them with different parts and weapons and paintjobs.
AND THEN YOU'D GO TO YOUR CABIN ON THE BIGASS AIRSHIP AND YOU COULD CUSTOMIZE YOUR ROOM


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 28, 2013)

MichaelLeonhardt said:


> I have a huge boner for customization in videogames. Like Saints Row, Armored Core, Steambot Chronicles.
> Love that shit.
> 
> I want that in a Furry game. Like an RPG or something.
> ...



That would be so awesome- or should I say pawesome?  Whatever!  A furry steampunk RPG with airships, mechs and enough customization to put Blizzard out of business?  If there are any furries on this forum who are into game design, GET TO WORK!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Best Furry game ever.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWXOQD-VAmY
> 
> I like that they are of different accents even though they're biologically related. Because just like real life siblings, they all have different ethnicities.



Looks pretty shit, even for the time it's from.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 28, 2013)

Bluey said:


> Who ever launches a "Spore" like game for furries only; Will get insta rich *insta bill gates*


 What would be the point? It'd *still* be full of penis monsters.


----------



## MichaelLeonhardt (Mar 28, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> What would be the point? It'd *still* be full of penis monsters.


>Implying furries aren't already penis monsters with animals attached


----------



## TrishaCat (Mar 28, 2013)

I must thank this thread for introducing me to Solatorobo: Red the Hunter. I'm extremely in love with that game now.


----------



## Max Dags (Apr 5, 2013)

michael holy shit i know right?!?!?!

But it will be absolutely necessary to make customization the central part of it all


----------



## veliz2 (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, in my opinion, i would like to see a first-person horror. the setting takes place with the player and two of his drunk buddies, they emerge from anthrocon or a fursuit party, or an orgy, whatever dosent matter. anyways, they are drunk, as i said, they wander thruout the city maybie bang some girls (or some guys dosent matter) anyways they pass out somewhere, they wake up..... i dunno! you finish the story! maybie a furryhaters basement? mayhapes?


----------



## Mipsus (Apr 5, 2013)

PuffyCatgirl said:


> And the sequel to Tail Concerto, Solatarobo is pretty badass.
> http://s4.zerochan.net/Solatorobo.full.750657.jpg
> 
> Furries, Mecha, AND Air Pirates.



Plus it's Mega-Man Legends style!  Tail Concerto on the whole was a little simplistic for my tastes (although it had a very cute story), but the sequel, Solatorobo was just epically awesome.  Having the characters speaking French was also real cute!


----------



## HaewooTheCat (Apr 19, 2013)

Sonic The Hedgehog is a furry game... just sayin'...


----------



## Fnoros (Apr 22, 2013)

i think some kind of team based multiplayer shooter/stabber thing could work. associate different animals with classes and teams, have species specific abilities (birds fly, dog things smell enemies, cat things sneak, lizard things climb walls, etc.). i think this could work as an fps, tps, rts, or tbs game. but a decent 3d game is likely beyond the scope of a non AAA developer.. if i were you, i would go with some kind of isometric rpg or strategy thing.


----------



## Max Dags (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKk8OL7kf7Q&NR=1&feature=endscreen

WATCH #2 AND #1

FUCK YES!!!!!


----------



## Jaxalope (Jul 16, 2013)

C++? I congratulate you, i know perl and some python, and know how to do 3d modeling pretty well(textures included), and other than RPG maker games, I wouldn't touch programming a videogame with a 50 foot pole. Unfortunately all I have is a fifty foot pole so i might have to throw it at it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2013)

MichaelLeonhardt said:


> I have a huge boner for customization in videogames. Like Saints Row, Armored Core, Steambot Chronicles.
> Love that shit.
> 
> I want that in a Furry game. Like an RPG or something.
> ...



I actually had an idea like this before I realized it would cater to furries, or even knew what they were. I'm seriously considering pursuing development of the game, because I've wanted to do this for a long time. I've been building and expanding on the idea since I was 10 years old.


----------



## King conker (Jul 16, 2013)

Max Dags said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKk8OL7kf7Q&NR=1&feature=endscreen
> 
> WATCH #2 AND #1
> 
> FUCK YES!!!!!



Hah, when i saw this thread i jumped right to that video and was about to post it, kinda glad i read a few posts prior.

Saints row was great and still love going back to it, currently still playing dust atm.

One game though that i was upset did not make that video was bloody traplands. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGCegxB8cSk


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 16, 2013)

Has Gex been mentioned yet? I remember playing that one as a kid. I can't remember if it was actually good or not, though. >>;

I agree with what has been said about customization. I LOOOVE customization, in any game. At least being able to customize one's character would be pretty cool.

As for genre, I guess any could work. I think it could be interesting if the character's species dictated the types of things you could do. For instance, some species have sharper claws, venom, or better swimming abilities than others. It would be odd if a bear ran the same speed as say, a cheetah.



Fnoros said:


> i think some kind of team based multiplayer  shooter/stabber thing could work. associate different animals with  classes and teams, have species specific abilities (birds fly, dog  things smell enemies, cat things sneak, lizard things climb walls,  etc.). i think this could work as an fps, tps, rts, or tbs game. but a  decent 3d game is likely beyond the scope of a non AAA developer.. if i  were you, i would go with some kind of isometric rpg or strategy  thing.


So like Team Fortress or something similar, but with animals? That could be interesting.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 16, 2013)

Mighty_Mohawk_Monster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suChqJwGIBA
> this video is why I still hang with furries,
> then I bought it,
> I liked it, but I didn't love it, kinda wanna try Tail Concerto, which is it's spiritual successor.
> ...


THANK YOU FOR LINKING THIS VIDEO.
Like 3 or 4 months ago I was looking on this forum, noticed this post, watched the video, and gained a lot of interest in this game.
Since then, I have bought the game, played it, and it has become my favorite game ever and I'm trying to buy things like this now:
http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/detailview.html?KEY=NEODAI-3002

If it wasn't for you and your post, I don't know that I would've ever played this game.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 17, 2013)

Super Mario! :v
Have you seen His racoon tail and ears?
And this
http://media.edge-online.com/wp-content/uploads/edgeonline/2013/06/SuperMario3DWorld.jpg

He's a right little fursuiter!


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Jul 17, 2013)

What about Klonoa? I used to see it at the video game rental place back in the day. It always caught my eye, but sadly, I never got to play it since I didn't have a PS2 (and still don't, unfortunately).


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 18, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKk8OL7kf7Q


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 18, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> Has Gex been mentioned yet? I remember playing that one as a kid. I can't remember if it was actually good or not, though. >>;


Gex is one of those that I don't know how I ever NOT ragequit and just throw it out.  I actually did end up kinda impressed with it.  The quirky one liners got to me pretty quick and pretty bad, but the crawling on walls (including background walls) and late-game level design made up for it.  Too bad it didn't really have things that made it scream "32-bit", like a dynamically zooming stage camera (which happened only during the final boss, for some reason)


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 18, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> Super Mario! :v
> Have you seen His racoon tail and ears?
> And this
> http://media.edge-online.com/wp-content/uploads/edgeonline/2013/06/SuperMario3DWorld.jpg
> ...



He's not a racoon, HE'S A TANUKI! *table flip*


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 19, 2013)

I am particularly sure that we can all agree that many, many video games have used anthropomorphic characters during gameplay, whether as an NPC, playable character, or both.  There are other games (unless someone else has mentioned it previously.  I barely have the time to thoroughly) such as Banjo-Kazooie, Animal Crossing, Donkey Kong.  I would even consider Spyro an anthropomorphic game (if you include hunter and other furry characters).


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 19, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> He's not a racoon, HE'S A TANUKI! *table flip*


Tomayto Tomarto


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'd like to see a 2d fighting game like Street Fighter. It would look kinda like this. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/852879/


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 19, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> I'd like to see a 2d fighting game like Street Fighter. It would look kinda like this. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/852879/



Do we not already have anthropomorphic characters in 2d style fighting games such as Tekken, Street fighter, and Dive Kick?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2013)

There's a furry fighter coming out called Beast's Fury. Looks bland though.

One furry game that came out was Sine Mora. A perfect example of pumping too much money into graphics, visuals, and fucking story over gameplay. All those big names behind the game for nothing. I suppose if anyone wants to look at the art, that's cool. Game was balls.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 19, 2013)

I personally loved Neopets: The Darkest Faerie. You play as an anthro Lupe knight (or a yellow wolf). All of the characters, except for a few NPCs are anthros. :3 I've played this game several times and I still love it. :3 Then there is also Neopets: Petpet Adventure. I played it, but haven't gotten around to beating it yet. Those games~


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 19, 2013)

Sly Cooper counts as a furry game right? Or is this thread about games made by furries?


----------



## Gumshoe (Jul 20, 2013)

RockerFox said:


> Sly Cooper counts as a furry game right? Or is this thread about games made by furries?


This thread is for video games that feature anthropomorphic characters in them.

Now that I think about, wouldn't Paarthurnax and Alduin from The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim be considered anthropomorphic, given their ability to speak English, etc.?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2013)

Red Earth is an arcade fighter from Capcom with the main character being a manly ass lion dude.

There's also an arcade Konami beat em up called Metamorphic Force where the four heroes have anthro forms (may as well be permanent since you almost never stay human even though the sword the wolf dude has as a human is fun). The enemies die in a weird fashion. Cheesy game, but it's got some fluid controls. Not fucking stiff as a cock unlike most others in the genre. And the animations are pretty crisp and smooth.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;jYtyBuBNmr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYtyBuBNmr0[/video]

Not the best quality video of it, sure, but it does have all four players at once.


----------



## Reila (Jul 20, 2013)

Came here to see if Ratchet had been mentioned, one post down I see Dust: An Elysian tail mentioned, a game I stumbled upon by accident, and greatly enjoyed start to finish. It's kinda like a hack-and-slash metroid with furries. MASH THE BUTTONS!


----------



## Blackberry Polecat (Jul 21, 2013)

Misomie said:


> I personally loved Neopets: The Darkest Faerie. You play as an anthro Lupe knight (or a yellow wolf). All of the characters, except for a few NPCs are anthros. :3 I've played this game several times and I still love it. :3 Then there is also Neopets: Petpet Adventure. I played it, but haven't gotten around to beating it yet. Those games~


Aww man, I was on Neopets from the very start, and remember then talking and talking about The Darkest Faerie, but it was in endless development. I outgrew Neopets before it was ever released. :c


----------



## Max Dags (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah, Dust an Elysian Tail has been mentioned a few times now
It's one of the few that I think actually counts as far as entertainment value and sheer furryness

Overgrowth should be pretty good once it is finished as well


----------



## Max Dags (Jul 22, 2013)

Well, gotta remember the Khajiit.
Playing as a khajiit is getting pretty close


----------



## Tiller (Jul 22, 2013)

I've been contemplating modding Europa Universalis III to make an [anthropomorphic] alternative reality scenario. It would mostly be to play myself, as only a small portion of people have so much as heard of a "grand strategy game", with even less of them having a bit of a furry bias. 

Do any of you guys(or gals) partake in any paradox games?

Also, Bloody Traplands FTW!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2013)

AOTham said:


> I've been contemplating modding Europa Universalis III to make an [anthropomorphic] alternative reality scenario. It would mostly be to play myself, as only a small portion of people have so much as heard of a "grand strategy game", with even less of them having a bit of a furry bias.
> 
> Do any of you guys(or gals) partake in any paradox games?
> 
> Also, Bloody Traplands FTW!



 Well, now I'm interested. I might just go look up that game. I love games involving strategy, so I'd probably play a furry mod.


----------



## MyExodus (Jul 23, 2013)

I'd love to see some sort of RPG with a nice story line. Maybe something you could one day build up to an MMO? It would be really cool to have something like that, in my opinion, since we could give a better visualization for ourselves/fursonas, especially for those of us who are artistically challenged


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2013)

I wish for a day when gameplay was everyone's primary concern in games. :/
Whatever.


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 25, 2013)

The two main types of games I'd like to see with furry characters are 1. A serious fighting game with the best possible character creation and customization features. The fighting would include super powers and melee weapons, so think something like Injustice and Soulcaliber, like sending your opponent through walls and all that stuff. Also with a rich world setting and plot, like the characters are genetically engineered, spliced etc. . And it'd be cool if SOME, not all, of the craracters were original made up species, something creative. 2. A shooter/military war game, the main part being on foot, but also with alot vehicles to control, aircraft and land based, with a pretty wide selection. It would be a sci-fi war game so things like futuristic planes and stuff, energy based weapons as well as conventional ones, like hand held railguns. Also a wide set of different species for the characters, like my favorite characters would be a fox, skunk, bat, crow/raven, eagle/falcon/hawk, shark, possum and maybe a ferret.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 25, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> The two main types of games I'd like to see with furry characters are 1. A serious fighting game with the best possible character creation and customization features. The fighting would include super powers and melee weapons, so think something like Injustice and Soulcaliber, like sending your opponent through walls and all that stuff. Also with a rich world setting and plot, like the characters are genetically engineered, spliced etc. . And it'd be cool if SOME, not all, of the craracters were original made up species, something creative. 2. A shooter/military war game, the main part being on foot, but also with alot vehicles to control, aircraft and land based, with a pretty wide selection. It would be a sci-fi war game so things like futuristic planes and stuff, energy based weapons as well as conventional ones, like hand held railguns. Also a wide set of different species for the characters, like my favorite characters would be a fox, skunk, bat, crow/raven, eagle/falcon/hawk, shark, possum and maybe a ferret.


 
I've actually been working on something like option #2 since I was 10. I'm probably going to go into game design and see if I can get it professionally developed, because I have physical journals full of gameplay mechanics, storylines and paths, side missions, weapons, vehicles... The furry fandom's really helped me figure out where I've wanted to go with this idea. I've started to put up journals on my FA account, if you want to take a look.


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 25, 2013)

Really? Can you give me a link, sounds awesome.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journals/eggdodger/
 There ya go. I try to post one journal every three days; I'll probably have another one up in an hour.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2013)

Pocky and Rocky 
A top down 2D multidirectional arcade shooter for Super Nintendo. You can play as a shrine maiden or Tanuki. Excellent game as well as the sequel.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 25, 2013)

Try playing the Adventures of Cookie & Cream on the PS2.  It's a two-player cooperative platformer.  The hard part is that it REQUIRES two players, meaning that if you don't have a second person, you still have to control both characters.  Simultaneously.  By yourself.  The single-player controls are very easy (left stick/shoulder buttons control left charcter, right stick/shoulder buttons control right character), but that kind of multitasking is just . . . brain-melting.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Try playing the Adventures of Cookie & Cream on the PS2.  It's a two-player cooperative platformer.  The hard part is that it REQUIRES two players, meaning that if you don't have a second person, you still have to control both characters.  Simultaneously.  By yourself.  The single-player controls are very easy (left stick/shoulder buttons control left charcter, right stick/shoulder buttons control right character), but that kind of multitasking is just . . . brain-melting.



Looks like you haven't played Ikaruga using both ships. That'll whip your ass into shape.


----------



## Misomie (Jul 26, 2013)

TalkingDog said:


> Aww man, I was on Neopets from the very start, and remember then talking and talking about The Darkest Faerie, but it was in endless development. I outgrew Neopets before it was ever released. :c



Aw, that sucks. I'd still try the game if I were you. I've pretty much outgrown the site as well (the only reason I haven't left yet is I refuse to quit and lose my hard work, lol) but I still enjoy the game. I really don't know why I like it so much. XD


----------



## Zeitzbach (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I wish for a day when gameplay was everyone's primary concern in games. :/
> Whatever.



Just look at the games being released lately. "Human cover with dust and stuffs as a cover? Probably 6 hours of game play at most with nothing but cut scene and short stages. Oh, soldier uniform or gun or space? FPS. Bleh". The gameplay quality keep on dropping, prices keep on going up and we're stuck with games that has 95% of its space taken by cutscene and graphic. 

I actually decide which game is worth buying by looking at the char creation or by taking a quick look at the playables. If they put enough time to adding in some extra "beast char" mechanic, they probably added a bunch of stuffs to the game itself already as it's very likely to be a sandbox "dowhateveryoufuckingwant" kind of game or an RPG with at least more than 2 continents for a map.

 If there's only a bunch of human char and it's not an RPG, it's probably reused human model with different face, bad plot and again, cut scenes and 6 hours maximum of gameplay with annoying side mini-game as extra objectives if you want that 100% completion. Won't even touch these games unless it goes on a 75% steam sale or something so I can go "yeah fun fun k bored bye good thing it was on sale"

Doesn't really apply if it's a 10-20$ indie game or something though. Those one are usually worth buying. I love how the indie games are often puzzle-related anyway.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 26, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> Just look at the games being released lately. "Human cover with dust and stuffs as a cover? Probably 6 hours of game play at most with nothing but cut scene and short stages. Oh, soldier uniform or gun or space? FPS. Bleh". The gameplay quality keep on dropping, prices keep on going up and we're stuck with games that has 95% of its space taken by cutscene and graphic.



And who's fault is that? Not the game industry's. lol
But that's off topic.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Looks like you haven't played Ikaruga using both ships. That'll whip your ass into shape.



Egad, I don't even want to _think_ about that... See, Cookie & Cream you can save your game between levels, so:





But for a bullet-hell an arcade shooter, you just:


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2013)

Just a scrambled egg. ROFL!!


----------



## Tiller (Jul 29, 2013)

A few days ago, I Found a game that has yet to be mentioned; 'tis an interactive-story kind of game named "Morenatsu". While it looses points for being NSFW, it is well written and illustrated. If you aren't phased by the NSFW (it's mostly clean anyways), i'd recommend it.


----------



## mralbinoelf (Oct 7, 2013)

I miss collectathons like Banjo-Kazooie, Tooie, and Dk64; sure Super Mario 64 and other titles started this genre, but those game revolutionized it, the characters were more rememberable, the game-play and graphics were better, there was a greater variety of techniques, the difficulty did not spike as much, You felt more acomplished when rewarded a jiggy or golden banana, and most of all you were not kicked out back into the lobby or worldmap when ever gained one of these golden symbols of victory. Yes, to be honest I am a pre-microsoft rare ware fanboy, and I always dreamed of a Dk and Bk crossover.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Jul 13, 2020)

Mogeko castle literally feels like it was made for the fandom


----------

